# Gum in flannel



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a sheet that got gum on it. Any tips on how to get it out? I have tried an ice cube and a knife to dig it out and I have tried peanut butter, and neither of these have worked. I need something else. What do you think?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

All I have is try putting the whole sheet in the freezer for a day. That might work better than an ice cube.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I was wondering if you could somehow iron it out...with lots of padding to absorb the stringiness...just a guess.


----------

